# braided rug in denim



## pen

Saw the pretty rug made from towels and flannel and thought i would share a braided rug in denim. Have not washed this yet so i cant say yet how that will go, it is a heavy rug,i laced this together with cotton rug warp.









i hope the picture comes in if not i will try again penny


----------



## Guest

PRETTY!!!

You don't have on line directions on how to make it, do you?!


----------



## TJN66

Oh wow..that is gorgeous! I too would love directions.


----------



## pen

I think i got my original directions at motherearthnews.com then search the braided rug go-round. They have other directions there too but i think i use this one.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Well done! Denim makes a TOUGHT rug


----------



## bopeep

WOW ..........THAT IS BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Countrystyle

Love it!


----------



## CarrieAnne

That really is pretty! Yhe colors are great!


----------



## cc

This is made from towels but I don't think it would matter what fabric you made it from. Found it on HGTV's web site.
http://www.hgtv.com/decorating/braided-towel-rug/index.html


----------



## pen

thank you ,guys, the grandkids like to look and say , those are my jeans, great way to use up old jeans too, penny


----------



## digApony

wow! It's beautiful! I was thinking about making one........ when I get my long to do list finished. Thanks!


----------



## heart4home

Wow! Your rug is beautiful. Can you please explain how to sew the braids together? And did you turn your edges under before you braided?


----------



## pen

I hope this makes sense, i cut my strips 2 inches wide, take one strip and find the center, fold it so you now have two ends hanging down,then take another strip ,,and put it in the center of your first strip,right at the fold, sew across the fold with the new strip in there too.now you should have three tais hanging down to start your braid with. I fold my raw edges in as i braid, and try to stager the ends when i need to add a new section ,so its not so bulky. i sew the new section on the diagonal and trim the seam, them if its very long i roll it up and put rubber band on to help with tangeling ends. I also bought a c-clamp thing with a moveable jaw thing to hold my braid, i am not sure where i found this to order ,but i will see if i can find out where i got it it is real handy,i clamp to table to braid ,have sewing machine next to me and i can lace together too ,as i go.

I hope this makes sense, if not I will try to explain a little better LOL!!! penny


----------



## pen

ok, the clamp is called cox braiding clamp, it is real helpful. I found them at linartdesigns.com for 18 bucks but if you search cox braid clamps you may find some cheaper,some where. they also sell braid aide things to help fold the strips too ,i didnt like these ,you might.


----------



## Trisha in WA

THAT is what I have been saving all our old jeans for! Oh it is so beautiful! I hope I get time this winter to make one. Thank you very much for posting the picture.


----------



## momofseven

very nice, I love the colors.


----------



## QuiltingLady2

Great job. It looks wonderful.


----------

